# Propane Smoker/Grill Combo



## mofo (May 3, 2013)

Got a buddy looking for something like this. Are there any recommendations? Does such a thing even exist?TIA!


----------



## lirrost (May 7, 2013)

I just picked up a Sears Kenmore 6 burner grill with a side burner and attached smoker  this last weekend. Grilled some steaks and zucchini boats on Saturday and smoked ribs and a pork tenderloin on Sunday. Love it so far!

http://www.sears.com/kenmore-6-burner-stainless-steel-front-gas-grill/p-07123766000P


----------



## bgolden49 (May 29, 2013)

Brinkmann made one some years ago. It was one of the best combos that I used. I don't know if it's still available today, but it served me well.

I bought it at Walmart back in the early 90's

Bill G













old Brinkman (3).jpg



__ bgolden49
__ May 29, 2013


----------



## jackal12 (May 29, 2013)

Not a fan of combos. IMO formed over the years it's best to have a grill for it's purpose and a stand alone smoker for it's purpose.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

Brinkman has a combo that looks like it would be good. Contact some of the members with that unit and see thier comments. Versitile without a doubt , and the price saves getting two different units. Not a high standard ,Thick metal unit, but Mods, will fix that and increase you prouctivity.

Not a bad choice for an unseasoned Smoker as you are.

Good luck , good cooking and as always . . .


----------



## berninga87 (May 29, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Brinkman has a combo that looks like it would be good. Contact some of the members with that unit and see thier comments. Versitile without a doubt , and the price saves getting two different units. Not a high standard ,Thick metal unit, but Mods, will fix that and increase you prouctivity.
> 
> Not a bad choice for an unseasoned Smoker as you are.
> 
> Good luck , good cooking and as always . . .


I saw a Brinkmann combo on Cabela's website just earlier today http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...=SBC;MMcat104798880;cat104754780;cat104201280 ....sorry about the super long link. This one looks to be a newer product from them too. I dont know anything about it but would be curious to see what any owners have to say. I think it's even on sale right now.


----------

